# Estate agents commission



## Mojosing (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi,

Have been told by an estate agent in Voula that we have to pay her a months commission as well as the owners for renting an apartment? Is this true? I've never heard of both parties paying a month each elsewhere?

Also is it common practice to put in an offer, like here in Singapore you probably offer about $500 less each month as they really over inflate the prices just to try it on! 

Thanks


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Mojosing said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have been told by an estate agent in Voula that we have to pay her a months commission as well as the owners for renting an apartment? Is this true? I've never heard of both parties paying a month each elsewhere?
> 
> ...



...

its pretty standard that if you go through an estate agent, you will pay 3 rents - one deposit, one rent in advane, and one for the agents commission.

If youu rent privately, 2 rents is the norm.

you can try putting an offer in but dont thinkk it will work well if you try to go too low. Look in the papers at normal rents for the area.


----------



## Mojosing (Oct 1, 2010)

xenos said:


> ...
> 
> its pretty standard that if you go through an estate agent, you will pay 3 rents - one deposit, one rent in advane, and one for the agents commission.
> 
> ...



If you go through the classifieds and find somewhere, I assume the contract would be in Greek which I'd need to have translated, I guess by a lawyer? Do you know what kind of fee would they charge for this, ie it could end up costing the same? We're very cautious about deposits/contracts as landlords here in Sing will try any which way they can to keep most, if not all of your deposit if it is not absolutely water tight. Unfortunately there is very little back up for tenants and to take them to court would cost more than the actual deposit ! Does this kind of thing happen often in Greece?

Thanks x


----------



## bubbles01 (Sep 25, 2010)

Mojosing said:


> If you go through the classifieds and find somewhere, I assume the contract would be in Greek which I'd need to have translated, I guess by a lawyer? Do you know what kind of fee would they charge for this, ie it could end up costing the same? We're very cautious about deposits/contracts as landlords here in Sing will try any which way they can to keep most, if not all of your deposit if it is not absolutely water tight. Unfortunately there is very little back up for tenants and to take them to court would cost more than the actual deposit ! Does this kind of thing happen often in Greece?
> 
> Thanks x


Hi

As Xenos said - the 3 months up front with one being commission is pretty much normal practice. Most people I know dont use agents, they stay in a holiday property for a little while and ask around the locals until something suitable comes up. 

Leases on private rentals (i.e. not business) can be done via an accountant, or just between the landlord and tenant privately, then they are taken to the tax office and registered there. The lease will state the deposit paid, the length of term, and the monthly rental amount. As for discussions regarding return of deposit and whats expected of you as a tenant - I'd recommend you get your accountant to translate for you, and get it put in writing on the lease, or a local solicitor to do the same - depending on where you're planning on moving to you should get recommendations for both accountants and solicitors from local expats - not estate agents!!! Fee's vary - my solicitor charges a fixed fee - the last thing he translated for me he charged €30 but I have heard some horror stories so ask around carefully.


----------



## mikeinmalaga (May 17, 2010)

my ten penneth from spain
is 
when you leave make sure the landlord is there
to agree the condition of the flat
otherwise he will sting you afterwads for cleaning the flat
and changing the lock because it was broken
and anything else he can think of
if the landlord does not arrive
take lots of photos to show how clean it was
just be careful, be warned and beware
there are crooks everywhere

good luck
mike


----------



## Mojosing (Oct 1, 2010)

mikeinmalaga said:


> my ten penneth from spain
> is
> when you leave make sure the landlord is there
> to agree the condition of the flat
> ...


Good tips! We are also very careful with landlords/deposits I do take pictures of every scratch, dirt mark on the walls and overwhelm them in the hope they don't think it's worth trying it on lol!
As far as getting a temporary place to stay in the mean time ( furnished, as we'd have to wait for shipment to come) is there a good website that has temporary accommodation, only seem to find hotels when searching and there are 4 of us plus a small dog so thats no good! 

Cheers for all your info x


----------



## bubbles01 (Sep 25, 2010)

Mojosing said:


> Good tips! We are also very careful with landlords/deposits I do take pictures of every scratch, dirt mark on the walls and overwhelm them in the hope they don't think it's worth trying it on lol!
> As far as getting a temporary place to stay in the mean time ( furnished, as we'd have to wait for shipment to come) is there a good website that has temporary accommodation, only seem to find hotels when searching and there are 4 of us plus a small dog so thats no good!
> 
> Cheers for all your info x


Hi

You need to ask locally!!! - a lot of places that are holiday lets in the summer will do longer stay lets during the winter for the extra income. I'd recommend checking what heating there is in any property first though!!

If you absolutely cannot do this in person - I'd start by googling villa/apartments in your chosen town and look at the independent sites rather than the agencies - or you'll start the whole 3 month up front thing all over again!!


----------

